# YAY! Solaris 8



## yoshi (Jun 24, 2002)

I just got solaris 8 installed on virtualPC! I am gunna play with it some more but it CAN be done.. it took me like all day to get it to play nice in there but it works!

I snapped a Screen Shot for ya
http://www.spaceportbar.com/~dbesade/solarispic.jpg

~Yoshi


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

So why did you think running solaris in virtual pc would be hard? haven't other people already done it here? I though I saw that someone was running solaris in vpc when looks for desktop pic when I first got interested in macosx.


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

here it is http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=13115&highlight=solaris

So how did you do it, and how much is solaris? is it more or less than macosx? what can you run on it?

and isn't racerx the guy you hate or something?


----------



## yoshi (Jun 24, 2002)

okay first off yes racerx and me have different views on things. Second he was using Solaris 7 I am working with Solaris 8.

Now you cannot get solaris free anymore. You get it by buying it from Sun. Second it wasn't easy simply because I have never used solaris before and I needed some experience with it for a job and I was excited because it was finally working after me playing with it for a while, it wasn't hard just time consuming.

Its not the same market as MacOSX so I really can't say if its more or not. I really don't think MacOSX is a good comparison to solaris. I  am more into using UNIX for a server OS so solaris as a desktop OS really wasn't something I am looking for.

What can run it.. well any x86 PC with the right hardware or a SPARC.

~Yoshi


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

so what is the difference between 7 and 8? and what does SPARC stand for?


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

"okay first off yes racerx and me have different views on things"

so you guys must have a long history for you to say all that stuff. did he call you lots of names to. I was going to look but he post alot.


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, my mom has a 486, could I run solaris on that? it had windows 95 on it i think. how much did you pay for solaris?


----------



## yoshi (Jun 24, 2002)

Okay me and racerx have a short history but thats totally not the point of the post. You used to be able to download solaris for an educational deal but they stopped that a while back. I have no clue how much solaris 8 is you can check at the sun store (if one exist). I never used solaris 7 so I don't know the differences between it and 8 but I am sure there are some major ones since they have different version numbers.

As for the 486 I dunno it might run it. I plan on running it on the server listed in my signature if I even do so on a physical piece of hardware.

~yoshi


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

I found it on ebay! the only versons they had were 2.5, 2.6, 7, 8, and 9. What happened to 3, 4, 5 and 6? and which did you think would work best on a 486?


----------



## yoshi (Jun 24, 2002)

The naming convention dropped the 2. in the name after 2.6 (as far as I know) thats why you don't see 3 and above.

Now I would not know what would work best for a 486 but I would try solaris 7.

~Yoshi


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

so the difference between solaris 2.5, 2.6, 7 and 8 would be like the difference between mac os 8.0, 8.1, 8.5 and 8.6. in that case, wouldn't running 7 (or 2.7) in vpc be very much like running 8 (or 2.8) in vpc?


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

wow, racer posted lots of shots of solaris 7. can you post some more of 8? it is to bad you don't like racer, he seems to know alot about solaris. he could have helped you with putting it in vpc. in pics it looks like he is running office for pcs. can you run pc apps in solaris if you are running on a pc? my mom has office 95, i think. can i run that in solaris 7?


----------



## yoshi (Jun 24, 2002)

I am locking my thread due to wedge trying to start something. I am not a messageboard moderator so I do not have the authority to warn you but I can give you a piece of personal advice wedge:

Grow up. 

You know that racerx and me do not get along and I don't know what your trying to accomplish by trying to get me upset at you.. But I can say its not a good idea. I generally try to like and get along with everyone but it seems your working towards getting me to think the opposite of you. If you have something to say about racerx and me please say it to me in private

Issue Closed

~Yoshi


----------

